# What kind of treats do your goats love?



## William&Keisha (Apr 7, 2018)

Just wondering what everyone's like to eat for treats? My Nigerian will drink coffee sometimes.


----------



## Spidergoat (Oct 11, 2018)

I give my goats all kinds of fruit and vegetables that would have otherwise been wasted. In the fall I give them apples cut into quarters, and orange peels. My brother fed them chocolate. I feed them overgrown cilantro and strawberries this time of year. They like pea pods and carrots.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Mine LOVE black licorice! And most veggies!


----------



## Spidergoat (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh...I had some goat mineral supplement that smelled like licorice. So that makes sense.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here we go....

Fruits and veggies: Bananas, Broccoli, Brussels, lettuces, tomatoes, beets and the greens, carrots*** they love carrot slices, garlic, oranges, apples, squash, and sweet potatoes.

Plants: Raspberries, goldenrod, alfalfa, popple branches, pine bows, basswood leaves and burdock.


----------



## K's boys (May 7, 2020)

Mine all LOVE the black licorice treats and 2 of them would die for animal crackers!


----------



## Canadian Goat Mom (Jun 28, 2020)

Once in awhile I give mine bread slices. They love cherrios too. Mostly it's fruit and veggies and pine tree branches.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Mine don't like anything wet, so there goes a lot of options (bananas, apples, applesauce etc). They don't like the peels either. I haven't really experimented much though. We don't keep animals crackers in the house, so I don't know about those. They refuse to even look at garlic, despite my best efforts to get them to eat it. They love raspberry leaves and one actually loves the raspberries and will eat them out of my hand. 
They are very stubborn  
Mostly the only 'treats' they will eat is sweet feed.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Kass said:


> Mine don't like anything wet, so there goes a lot of options (bananas, apples, applesauce etc). They don't like the peels either. I haven't really experimented much though. We don't keep animals crackers in the house, so I don't know about those. They refuse to even look at garlic, despite my best efforts to get them to eat it. They love raspberry leaves and one actually loves the raspberries and will eat them out of my hand.
> They are very stubborn
> Mostly the only 'treats' they will eat is sweet feed.


Stick some crushed garlic inside a raspberry!!!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Stick some crushed garlic inside a raspberry!!!


I will try that!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Root beer barrels, raisins, crackers, Cheerios, alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Banana and nartjie


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Iced oatmeal cookies/ ginger snaps/ animal crackers/ colored marshmellows/ corn stalk ( pulled out of a garden) walnut tree leaves/ apple slices/pecan pie( they stole mine off my plate)


----------



## Linda Foerster (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh mine go crazy for peanuts in the shell


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> pecan pie( they stole mine off my plate)


(rofl) What were you doing eating pecan pie with goats?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Having a picnic inthe back yard. Cant go to any parks. Soooo just playing like we on a picnic. We had the charcoal going..some nice t-bones, corn on the cob, cooked veggies..and pecan pie for dessert. The girls were begging to come be with us. The kids were trying to climb the fence. We finished eating/ let the goats in to eat the veggies and scraps off our plates. Nobody told the goats...the pecan pie wasnt scraps. We got to laughing so hard/ the goats liked the pie.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

LOL!! Mine are sooo finicky on snacks. The does will only eat carrots and crackers. My buck will eat anything I put in front of him though, he’s just a big baby!


----------



## Rlarsen (Jun 13, 2020)

William&Keisha said:


> Just wondering what everyone's like to eat for treats? My Nigerian will drink coffee sometimes.


GRAPE LEAVES‼around here that is the snack to beat all others.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

LOL...
Our girls LOVE plain animal crackers (goat crack)...any kind of candy (hard or chewy)...one likes to drink the dredges left in my coffee cup...the other, not so much. Cabbage, cucumbers, melons, corn on the cob, tomatoes, squash, anything I don't WANT them to eat (think landscape plantings)...I think an easier answer would (for me) be "What DON'T they like"...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We discovered cactus and coco pops the other day. They avtually bleat and chew at the same tie. Almost a nom nom nom sound. And lots of drool to go with it


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Tanya said:


> We discovered cactus and coco pops the other day. They avtually bleat and chew at the same tie. Almost a nom nom nom sound. And lots of drool to go with it


We had a buckling this spring that 'screamed' every time he nursed...it was so funny to hear. I told his mom that she must have some premo milk going on...LOL.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Destiny will scream when she licks the garden chair or the steel leg of the table. It almost sounds like she wants her mom to watch her being naughty. Like a brag. It makes us laugh each time.


----------



## Canadian Goat Mom (Jun 28, 2020)

My goats now are loving watermelon and cherries pitted. I had a bagged garden salad going bad in the fridge but was still good enough for the goats. They absolutely loved that. I made a macaroni salad last week so gave them the celery and radish ends. I know radish can give people horrible smelling burps. Just imagine a goat. Ozzy loves kisses and he kissed me and burped in my face. It was enough to gag a maggot! (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------

